# Prozac.... is it too much?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi,

Just wondering.... Paxil makes me tired and slow motion. I hate to feel tired. Does Prozac makes people too jittery? Can it help to be more connected, lucid?

I taper off Paxil now, that is why I wonder.

I know Prozac, according to DP units, doesn't help for dp/dr. But I wonder..

I feel tired and DP/DR, other times without meds I feel tired anyway, scared and dp/dr.

That is why I ask which med can help most. I thought of Anafranil because it suppoed to help with anxiety. But I would like so much to have energy, and seriously, I have 0.

Thanks for your Prozac comments.

C xxx


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I know it's been said before, but again, it all really depends on the person - especially with something so unusal as DP.

It certainly _could_ help, and it is possible that it'll have less negative side-effects than Paxil had for you. But you'll never know for sure unless you try it, I suppose.


----------

